
A Doctor Trying to Save Medical Devices from Hackers - JupiterMoon
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/the-doctor-on-a-quest-to-save-our-medical-devices-from-hackers/
======
officialchicken
From my experiences as an ex-pumper and builder of class-I/II medical devices,
while this is important and needs to be done eventually, I don't think this is
going to help - just obfuscate things and bring more issues into play.

It's incredibly difficult to get devices to test unless you have the medical
condition - that needs to change.

Want to fix all of the garbage I see? Just update the HIPAA laws to allow some
percentage of fines to be collected by security researchers, and forget adding
more "self-policing" style of FDA regulation out of it. If a bluetooth
implementation of a handshake leaks data, it's no problem, just a $25,000 per
incident fine.

